# pikmin: cyberwar



## clearpikmin (Jun 28, 2011)

sign up:http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?p=508143#post508143
mewmew:
as you touch the object, brainpower rushes to you. you see a screen pop up. it says:
hello. if you acttivated this, you now have the brainpower to help me. find more of these to get further in your quest to save me or get a extra power.
feeling complyed to help, you go to get help, but as you do, a drawf red bulborb apperes. FIGHT!
hp:5/5
pp:5/5
attack/defend?


----------



## NightGhost (Jun 28, 2011)

Defend.


----------



## clearpikmin (Jun 28, 2011)

as you defend, the DRB also defends.
hp:5/5
pp:5/5
attack/defend?


----------



## NightGhost (Jun 28, 2011)

Attack


----------



## clearpikmin (Jun 28, 2011)

as it uses cut for 2 damage, you strike back with equal strengh.
ehp:1/3
hp:3/5
pp:5/5


----------



## NightGhost (Jun 28, 2011)

Attack

You should sign up for my RP: goodbye...forever. It's cool but would be great with more people


----------



## clearpikmin (Jun 28, 2011)

it defends, but you defeat it anyway. 
*got 3 EXP!*
*got a mini-mushroom!(heals 5 hp.)*
*got 10 pokos!*
it drops anodther of those odd machines. the screen says:
with a comrad, you can do a powerfull technice , but the comrad reverts to a leaf.
*fully healed.*
do you:
a: train more.
b: go to a shop.


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 1, 2011)

A


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 1, 2011)

though wounded, you struggle on. but something burrows out of the ground...
BATTLE!
male sheargrub:1/1
female sheargrub:1/1
hp:3/5
pp:5/5
attack MS/attack FS/specal attack MS/specal attack FS
me:
as you touch the object, brainpower rushes to you. you see a screen pop up. it says:
hello. if you acttivated this, you now have the brainpower to help me. find more of these to get further in your quest to save me or get a extra power.
feeling complyed to help, you go to get help, but as you do, a drawf red bulborb apperes. FIGHT!
hp:5/5
pp:5/5
attack/defend?


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 1, 2011)

Of there is more then one person you should separate the sections by a space and put names to each persons section, like in safari zone.

Attack Male.


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 1, 2011)

they both defend, but you make quick work of the male sheargrub.
female sheargrub:1/1
hp:3/5
pp:5/5
attack MS/attack FS/specal attack MS/specal attack FS?


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 1, 2011)

Special attack female.


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 1, 2011)

uh... it only has 1 hp...:huh:


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 1, 2011)

Idk what special is? I never played pikman I'm just really bored.

Fine normal attack.


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 1, 2011)

i just made it up.:huh: well, it does 2x damage.
you easeily smash it aside.
*got 4 EXP!*
*got 10 pokos!*
do you:
a: train more.
b: go to a shop.


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 1, 2011)

B


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 1, 2011)

mushroom:30
pellet bomb:50
baloon:50
pokos:70


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 1, 2011)

what do all the items do, escept the bomb, i think that is self explainitory


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 2, 2011)

mushroom heals, baloon is a key item/enimey atracter/poke doll


----------



## NightGhost (Jul 3, 2011)

One ballon? This is weird?


----------



## clearpikmin (Jul 3, 2011)

pikmin are 1 inch tall, so...no.


----------

